# VOA: Castrol Syntec 5w40 (Blackstone Labs)



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)




----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VOA: Castrol Syntec 5w40 (GT17V)*

Nice, so you send a oil sample out of the bottle?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: VOA: Castrol Syntec 5w40 (GT17V)*

I don't understand the findings...lol...so blackstone is saying that this sample is very good? also, what is "unit/location averages"? is it the average voa from same weights, etc of other oils?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: VOA: Castrol Syntec 5w40 (rajvosa71000)*

so was this a virgin test?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

don't pay attention to the unit location averages. Pay attention to the first column.
This is a virgin test. straight from the bottle


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*

anything else to compare it to??
I'm very interested; personally used to swear by Mobil1 but since becoming more acquainted with audi's and vw's i choose castrol syntec


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

check out blackstone's website, def some good info on there. 
i am going to send out a virgin sample of mobil1 and 5k used mobil1 to see how its holding up.


----------



## UG08R32Tim (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: VOA: Castrol Syntec 5w40 (GT17V)*

Stay tuned, I'm going to do blackstone tests on castrol vs amsoil, will take about a year to accumulate the miles. Some other tests are
showing high iron in these motors, I bet the amsoil cuts that in half.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VOA: Castrol Syntec 5w40 (UG08R32Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UG08R32Tim* »_Stay tuned, I'm going to do blackstone tests on castrol vs amsoil, will take about a year to accumulate the miles. Some other tests are
showing high iron in these motors, I bet the amsoil cuts that in half.

That would be nice, I used to run Amsoil in my 24V for about 20K, changed every 3K....the only reason I switched was because I found out it was not on a VW list.
I still believe that Amsoil is good for my car...I currently have Amsoil in my transmission and after I change it, I'll send it in for UOA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

